# What is there to do at Newport Coast Villas?



## thinze3 (May 8, 2009)

Time to start planning again and NCV came up in conversation. From those of you who frequent there often, please tell me why I should go go NCV.

We love the beach, and obviously know of many Marriott's that offer nice beaches. The shopping and dining aspect is usually a big part of our routine as well. Not so much into golf as a family, but it is an outside option.

Attractions like amusement parks, water parks, game stations and museums are also a plus. Lazy rivers and waterslides onsite with poolside dining, bar and music are nice. We like walking trails to nearby resorts and shops. River rides are also fun.


Opinions?


----------



## taffy19 (May 8, 2009)

OK, here is one for starter!  

http://www.beachcalifornia.com/california/california-orange-county.html

PS. A nice shopping mall, if you like shopping.  

http://www.shopfashionisland.com/

http://www.montagelagunabeach.com/
Some nice trails here and a beautiful hotel!

Anothter beautiful hotel with a beautiful beach for walking!

http://www.ritzcarlton.com/en/Properties/LagunaNiguel/Default.htm

Of course, Laguna Beach is our favorite beach city with a great beach too and many art galleries and restaurants, etc. etc. You can find my pictures under my signature file but here is one already.


----------



## lovearuba (May 8, 2009)

*Things to do*

Not too far from Disney land, Laguna Beach and Hollywood.  We took teenagers a few years ago and took a couple of bus tours, long days but the kids got to see a lot.  The kids also took surf lessons at laguna beach.  

The resort is not actually on the water but you can venture out and find the beach across the way, I personally didnt like it but there were joggers there.

I didnt like the pool at the resort, service was slow and there was not enough places to get shade.  It may have changed.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 8, 2009)

We go to Newport coast about once a year. ( and have just bought a week there)  Living in the NW, traveling to Newport is so easy and cheap that that is a big part of why we go. 

First Newport is a very nice up-scale beachfront city. The weather is almost always nice. Seldom is it too hot or cold. Every morning we go for a long beach walk. There are all the attractions of the LA area. 

But mostly, it just a great resort with great weather and lots of free time to lounge around.


----------



## davewasbaloo (May 8, 2009)

At the resort itself, we love the pools and the firepit for making smores.

The beach is nice and there is great shopping and dining at Fashion Island.

For visits, Disneyland, Knott's Berry Farm and Knott's Soak City are in easy reach. Then Universal Studios, Magic Mountain, Legoland, Sea World, the Fabulous San Diego Zoo are all less than 90 minutes away (dependent on traffic).

The Gene Autrey western museum, the Getty, the Missions and Olevera Street are also great places to visit.

Then you could take in an Angels or Dodgers game.


----------



## taffy19 (May 8, 2009)

You did a lot during your visit, Dave.     You gave Terry the whole scoop in one short message!


----------



## larue (May 8, 2009)

A day trip and snorkeling (in the summer) at Catalina Island, which departs from Newport Beach.  Also deep sea fishing.  We had a great time in Catalina in particular and it is a 45 minute boat ride.


----------



## billymach4 (May 8, 2009)

*Here is my Itinerary.*

Here is my plan.

Arrive on Sunday

1) Monday. Go to a Dodgers game. They are playing the Mets. We will all wear our Mets outfits, and even some old Brooklyn Dodgers nostalgia hats. We might take some flak from the locals, but who cares. 

2) Tuesday. Down day. Do local stuff like tour the area, take in the beach, shopping. 

3) Wednesday. Hollywood tour. Take in LA. Be a tourist with a camera.

4) Thursday. Another down day. Do local stuff, sit by the pool and relax and read a book. 

5) Friday. Take a trip to Catalina Island. 

6) Saturday. This will be the day to do whatever we want to do.


----------



## andrea t (May 8, 2009)

billymach4 said:


> Here is my plan.
> 
> 3) Wednesday. Hollywood tour. Take in LA. Be a tourist with a camera.




Can you tell me what Hollywood tour you're taking and where you meet for it?  Thanks!


----------



## billymach4 (May 8, 2009)

andrea t said:


> Can you tell me what Hollywood tour you're taking and where you meet for it?  Thanks!



You know I have not quite figured that out just yet. I still have 10 days to work out those details. 

Can someone out in TUG land help us out?:whoopie:


----------



## taffy19 (May 8, 2009)

billymach4 said:


> Here is my plan.
> 
> Arrive on Sunday
> 
> ...


Catalina Island is on your list! It's one of our favorite places. I hope you will like it too.  I can highly recommend the Casino tour which is not a casino but has a lot of history in general and how the casino was built and about the big band era too. The New Year Eve balls are a big event. The old movie theater is beautiful with an old pipe organ that sounds incredible. The inland tour is very nice but takes several hours. There are so many tours to take and they have combination tours too so you can see a lot in just a single day. Have lunch at Armstrong's which has good food and a great view of the quaint harbor too. Here are a few web sites for you and Terry:

http://www.visitcatalinaisland.com/avalon/Packages.php

http://www.catalinaconservancy.org/visitors/recreation/index.cfm

I hope the weather will cooperate for you!  

P.S. Link for Armstrong's. There are many other restaurants too.


----------



## Andar (May 9, 2009)

Don't forget Crsytal Cove State Park (take the shuttle from the resort).   
Log into Goldstar and get discount tickets for ball games, performing arts and dinner theaters in Orange County, LA, and San Diego.  Take the guided GPS cars in San Diego - a real kick.

Spend one of your down days taking the ferry to Balboa island - just a short ride but nice.
We own one week,  just traded a Shadow Ridge studio for another week and usually rent one or two more weeks a year.   Love it!


----------



## Karen G (May 9, 2009)

andrea t said:


> Can you tell me what Hollywood tour you're taking and where you meet for it?  Thanks!


Here is one tour outfit. If you Google, you'll find others.  We did a tour of the stars' home about 23 years ago and I think this is the outfit we went with on a small bus. It was fun.


----------



## davewasbaloo (May 9, 2009)

iconnections said:


> You did a lot during your visit, Dave.     You gave Terry the whole scoop in one short message!



Just like to make sure people have options. But I must admit, we are not really beach/hiking people. And although I like to row, kayak, and sail, my wife does not.

So there are many other options.


----------



## applegirl (May 9, 2009)

One reason to go to NCV, aside from the fact that it's a beautiful resort, is it's central location to Southern California.  It's relativley close to EVERYTHING.  Disneyland is only 30 minutes away, San Diego one hour, Los Angeles, less than an hour and of course the beach is close by.

The only downside about NCV is that you have to drive 15-20 minutes to reach a decent beach for boogie boarding and swimming.  I would either go to Newport Beach or Huntington Beach.  Corona Del Mar is just a few minutes away and while it's nice for laying out and enjoying just the beach, if you have kids who want to go in the water, it wasn't very good.  My son and I tried to boogie board last summer and I was very disappointed.  Next time we will drive to one of the beaches I mentioned above.

The Beachcomber Restaurant at Crystal Cove State Beach was so fantastic!  I'm really glad several TUGgers encouraged us to visit there.  It located  RIGHT on the sand and the house from the movie "Beaches" was just down the sand a little way.  YOu can walk right up to it.

Good luck in your planning!  It would be hard to not enjoy a vacation here.

Janna


----------



## IuLiKa (May 9, 2009)

I will also try Dana Point and go dolphin watching (there are couple of companies that do this), it's a beautiful harbor, right after Laguna Niguel and The Ritz Carlton. I recomend the Ritz Carlton, the beach around there is beautiful, there is also a grassy area if you do not like the sand. 

In Laguna beach there is Las Brisas (I have not been there for a while) but they have a beatiful view from their patio. Also the Montage, that it was mentioned above it's worth seeing. 

You can also google Cyrstal Cove walking (http://www.everytrail.com/view_trip.php?trip_id=74603) and get an idea about the walking trails. There are many places where you can go walking around that area. 

Crystal Cove (which is right by the resort) try as restaurants Javier's is a really good upscale mexican restaurant (this is actually one of our favorite restaurants). There is also Pacific Whey Cafe which is a pretty good cafe/bistro, and next to it Z Pizza.  On the expensive side, there is Mastro's a v good stake house.  Another good steakhouse is at the Marriott in Fashion Island (Sam and Hary's). No 2 for 1 dining coupon here. 

Downtown Disney (20 min drive with no traffic) is also a place where you can go and walk around, parking is free for couple of hours. 

If you decide to do the theme parks, I recommend that you buy the California City Pass which is the cheapest through Costco ($227)

You can also go kayaking around Newport Beach. If you would like to just visit the Harbour, you can try HornBlower cruises (http://www.hornblower.com/port.asp?port=nb) . The food is just average, but the ride is very nice. 

I live 10 miles from NCV, and I know there are other people on this board which are in the area. So if you have any question just message me, I will be glad to help.

J


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 9, 2009)

To enjoy whale & dolphin watching I highly recommend Captain Dave's Whale Watching, Dolphin Watching Safari which departs from the Dana Point Marina
(less than a half hour drive south from the Newport Coast Villas along the Pacific Coast Highway).  For more info check out http://www.dolphinsafari.com/


Richard


----------



## Cathyb (May 9, 2009)

Call the concierge at Newport Coast -- shel'll guide you in the right direction


----------



## Quimby4 (May 9, 2009)

Angel Stadium is much closer to NCV.  Dodger Stadium is a drive into downtown LA vs. Anaheim less then 15 min. away... If you could catch a home Angel game I would personally go that route, plus the stadium is better. just my opinion.


----------



## thinze3 (May 9, 2009)

So, it appears that NCV is ideally located and is great "Hub" for the SoCal experiance, but other than relax and swim at the resort, you must drive to all other activities (not unlike many other Marriott resorts).


----------



## taffy19 (May 9, 2009)

There is a free shuttle to Crystal Cove and Laguna Beach, if you don't want to drive.  It is not easy to find parking in LB during the summer and certainly not on the week-ends.  When are you going, Terry?

Captain Jack was mentioned here and I highly recommend that too.  Crystal Cove is a State Park so you need a permit but the resort will loan you one.  I read that here on TUG.


----------



## applegirl (May 9, 2009)

thinze3 said:


> So, it appears that NCV is ideally located and is great "Hub" for the SoCal experiance, but other than relax and swim at the resort, you must drive to all other activities (not unlike many other Marriott resorts).




Yes, you will have to drive, but we are use to that here in SoCal!  You might be surprised how much you enjoy just the resort though.  We spent most of our time there.

The Long Beach Aquarium is also not far and is very good.  We did that on one trip to NCV.

Janna


----------



## taffy19 (May 9, 2009)

When you are at the LB Aquarium, you may as well go to the Queen Mary too.  Lots of history about this ship. Terry would have to stay several weeks here just to see it all. He will not be bored in this area but spending time relaxing at the resort is not a bad idea either.  

The aquarium is very nice but you may have some similar ones in TX too? They have one in Maui too in case it rains or is very windy.


----------



## Trigger445 (May 10, 2009)

MULTIZ321 said:


> To enjoy whale & dolphin watching I highly recommend Captain Dave's Whale Watching, Dolphin Watching Safari which departs from the Dana Point Marina
> (less than a half hour drive south from the Newport Coast Villas along the Pacific Coast Highway).  For more info check out http://www.dolphinsafari.com/
> 
> 
> Richard



I second that suggestion.  We took the "safari", the guys were great.  We saw a grey whale and followed him around for a while, then they got word of a massive pod of dolphins, and we got right in the middle of that-1000s of them jumping all around the boat.  What a sight!  They were not in a hurry to get us back, and we even saw the sunset.  Great outfit.

Trigger


----------



## billymach4 (May 12, 2009)

*bicycles... Where can I rent them? Chairs, umbrellas?*

Where can I rent bicycles for a ride along the Newport Boardwalk?

How about Chairs, and Umbrellas at the beaches?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 12, 2009)

billymach4 said:


> Where can I rent bicycles for a ride along the Newport Boardwalk?
> 
> How about Chairs, and Umbrellas at the beaches?



EasyRide Bicycle Rental and Sales
101 Palm Street
Newport Beach, CA 92661
Phone: 949-966-9850 

They also rent beach umbrellas and beach chairs -
http://www.easyridebikes.com/beach_equip.nxg


Richard


----------



## billymach4 (May 22, 2009)

andrea t said:


> Can you tell me what Hollywood tour you're taking and where you meet for it?  Thanks!



OK I have figured this out since I went on my tour yesterday.

Here it is.

http://www.dearlydepartedtours.com/DDT/index.html

Now this may not be your cup of tea, but I took a look around at prices vs quality, and this one fit just right!

This tour is not suited for children! 

This guy Scott runs a really good tour for a good price $42. You get a personal quality tour since he can only limit his van to 13 people. We were a total of 5.


----------



## taffy19 (May 22, 2009)

Since it is Friday today, what happened to your Catalina tour? Did you change your mind or have you been already?


----------



## Cathyb (May 22, 2009)

terry: Partly true.  If you take their free shuttle to the various stops, that can broaden your adventures.  Unfortunately in Southern California everything is far from everything else; hence, car required.


----------



## billymach4 (May 22, 2009)

iconnections said:


> Since it is Friday today, what happened to your Catalina tour? Did you change your mind or have you been already?



Thanks for asking. Seems that my itinerary got a bit skewed. We really got way ahead of ourselves here between the Dodgers game, Crystal Cove, and Yesterday's trip to LA, and the Santa Monica pier. We were out for 13 hours yesterday. Traffic really got to us. The boys went to Huntington beach today, and DW and I just sat by the pool. I can't believe I have not yet been into Laguna, Newport, or Balboa Island yet. Most likely will do that tomorrow.

It looks like I will just have to come back again to do the Catalina Island trip. Oh well, isn't that just a shame


----------



## taffy19 (May 23, 2009)

billymach4 said:


> Thanks for asking. Seems that my itinerary got a bit skewed. We really got way ahead of ourselves here between the Dodgers game, Crystal Cove, and Yesterday's trip to LA, and the Santa Monica pier. We were out for 13 hours yesterday. Traffic really got to us. The boys went to Huntington beach today, and DW and I just sat by the pool. I can't believe I have not yet been into Laguna, Newport, or Balboa Island yet. Most likely will do that tomorrow.
> 
> It looks like I will just have to come back again to do the Catalina Island trip. Oh well, isn't that just a shame


Just a good reason to come back again!  You experienced an earthquake which is more than most tourists do.


----------



## tombo (May 23, 2009)

Here are some sites where you can get free TV show taping tickets. Some of the talk shows are available all summer but the prime time shows start taping in June, July, or August. Request tickets as far in advance as you can and you can attend a taping of the more popular shows. All tickets are free and it is something that you can't experience anywhere else in the world. I have been to L.A. numerous times and I always enjoy watching TV show tapings, especially the Tonight Show. The Tonight Show is entertaining and you never know who the guests will be. The other TV shows are fun to watch live and then go home and watch the episode on TV weeks to months later. 


http://www.tvtickets.com/

http://www.tvtix.com/schedule.php

http://www.tvtickets.com/overview.htm

http://www.nbc.com/Footer/Tickets/
The Tonight Show with Jay Leno/Tickets
3000 W. Alameda Ave.
Burbank, CA 91523

Tickets to The Tonight Show with Jay Leno are available by U.S. mail.

To order, send a self-addressed stamped envelope with a brief letter listing the desired date of taping and three alternate dates. You can request up to four tickets, but seating is limited. Audience members must be at least 16 years old. If tickets are available for the date you request, they will be sent to you by return mail approximately 2-3 weeks prior to the show date. All mail requests are processed on a first come, first-served basis and should be submitted at least 6 weeks in advance.

Tickets for a specific show are available the day of the show only at the NBC Ticket Box, located at NBC in Burbank, CA. The NBC Ticket Box opens at 8:00 a.m. All available tickets are distributed to the public on a first come, first-served two (2) tickets per person basis.


----------



## Zac495 (May 23, 2009)

Here's my report with pictures - there is some Santa Barbara in the middle - just skip it - picture trail is great because it's easy to see quickly. 

http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/17224855


----------



## thinze3 (May 23, 2009)

Zac495 said:


> Here's my report with pictures - there is some Santa Barbara in the middle - just skip it - picture trail is great because it's easy to see quickly.
> 
> http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/17224855




Nice pics! Looks like y'all had a blast. I can't believe you got to meet Lucille Ball.


----------



## 5infam (May 24, 2009)

We are going to NCV at the end of June, and although I work a few minutes away from the resort, I really don't spend time down there doing fun things. I grew up in Huntington Beach, and as a kid I remember going to the tide pools somewhere (Laguna maybe) and checking things out (lots of fun for kids). Where exactly are the tide pools located? I know I should know this - but I can't remember


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 24, 2009)

5infam said:


> We are going to NCV at the end of June, and although I work a few minutes away from the resort, I really don't spend time down there doing fun things. I grew up in Huntington Beach, and as a kid I remember going to the tide pools somewhere (Laguna maybe) and checking things out (lots of fun for kids). Where exactly are the tide pools located? I know I should know this - but I can't remember



Laguna Beach Tide Pool info

Tidepools - Laguana Beach

Richard


----------



## 5infam (May 24, 2009)

Thank you!! It figures someone from across the country knows more about my local area than I do!!


----------



## dmorea (May 24, 2009)

All of the above plus try not to miss Pageant of the Masters! I have never seen anything quite like it.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 26, 2009)

This is from the official Marriott  Newport coast website





> Top Ten things to do at NCV
> 1.		Explore Crystal Cove State Park
> Just down the hill from Marriott’s Newport Coast Villas, Crystal Cove provides plenty to write home about: 3½ miles of protected beaches, tide pools teaming with sea life, 2,400 acres for hiking and mountain biking, and a 1,140 acre underwater park. A paved trail takes you along the high coastal bluffs where you can enjoy stunning views – and a refreshing treat from the famous Shake Shack.
> 2.		Pick your theme park
> ...


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 27, 2009)

Here is a web site for you.  You will enjoy some of our beach cities.

If you like boating, take a trip to Catalina Island. If you want to take some tours there, make sure you book early. You can take combination tours too. We have taken a few boat trips locally over the years and they were really interesting. There is plenty marine life here.  

Something very unique is the Pageant of the Masters. It's really well worth seeing. We have seen it many times but quite a few years ago. Here is an explanation about it.


----------

